# Has anyone else had a difficult ET?



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I finally had my transfer today, started off feeling really positive as we had one good quality hatching blast and another early blast to put back but this PMA soon disappeared. 

From what I had read ET was relatively straightforward and people had likened it to a smear but mine was nothing like that! I do have a tilted uterus so not sure if this contributed but he was digging around for hours trying to find the right position for the catheter and then he thought he had got it right and called for the embies and then something slipped so they were taken away again while he has another go. Eventually after what must have been about half an hour they went in (I hope!). 

It was a really uncomfortable and painful experience, even hubby said he felt faint. Then we had to sign the post proceedure form and on this it said "very diffcult transfer". Apart from the stress and pain at the time I have come back home and googled any complications it can cause and overwhelmingly it seems to have negative influences on the rate of successful pg, maybe even halving the rate due to trauma on the uterus. We are gutted to have finally got so far and then still have a problem  

Looking for some PMA ladies, really thought I would be so happy now (and don't get me wrong I can see the positives in the blasts etc) but I can't help feeling this might have been preventable and it has ruined a really good chance. Sorry for the self indulgant rant - damn hormones!!


xxxx


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya Debbie, Sorry to hear about your difficult day.  I had a difficult transfer.  They also took my embies back again and had to bend the catheter.  It was all very stressful, especially as I hate smears and it was far worse.  I was originally pg with triplets and now have a grogeous baby boy (lost id twins early on sadly) so it definitely didnt stop my attempt being succesful.  

Stay away from Google, it's evil.  Keep positive and chilled (as possible) as thats what your little embies will need now so they can snuggle in happily.  Good luck  xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

i had a bit of a longer procedure this time than i had had before and the nurse took ages to get everything in position then the lab loaded the catheter and passed it through to her and then noticed only one had gone in so back the catheter went and they both went back in the warmer(!!) while she prepared a fresh catheter - i thought this was all bad news and was laying there shaking for what seemed like forever.  Anyway it didnt make any difference - got a BFP.  I think the main thing is the embryos and yours sound fab.        

I agree about Google - stay away from google!!!


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a tilted uterus, had a painful ET, nothing like smear test. However, i now have a healthy little girl. Good luck hun


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies girls, they have really helped, here's hoping we also have a success story


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i think tilted uterus can be common, I was told mine was, my last ET was abandoned after 5 tries and I had to go back for a GA the next day.

Wishing you luck


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

I have been told that I have a severe tilted uterus. My first ET back in 2007 was difficult but after a strong painkiller they managed to do it and I had twin boys from that cycle   

Anyway I went for a FET last year and it was so much worse. I passed out due to the pain. I ended up having to be sedated in the end and even then they nearly had to cancel it. They got the catheter through in the end but only just, needless to say I got a BFN. I have been told that for my next cycle I will need a cervical dilation about 3 weeks before to make it easier to do the ET.

X


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi ryles

Well I got a bfn from my cycle so emailed my clinic to see why the transfer was so tricky.  They said that I would probably also need cervical dilation next time too.  When are you doing your next cycle?


----------



## AFLAO (Nov 12, 2005)

Had FET on Wednesday. Very painful, screamed, cried, apologised, etc.....was very disheartening but they managed to do the transfer now. ( I see why we left it for five years to try for number two now)


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Best of luck to you AFLAO.  Sorry you had such a difficult transfer x


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Princess Debbie

I'm not 100% certain yet. My local hospital have agreed to do the cervical dilation so I just have to arrange it providing they will still do it. They agreed back in October but with all the cuts and stuff who knows   I have 2 frosties left but may just go for a whole new fresh cycle. It's money as well. Havent really got enough to do a fresh cycle so not sure what to do   

How about you??


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Not sure yet, waiting to see consultant in a couple of weeks so will see what she says.  We have ten frosties left so might try another cycle.  I guess a fresh cycle transfer could be just as tricky


----------



## AFLAO (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you Princess Debbie x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies, so sorry you all have to go through this, i too have a tilted uterus and was convinced this was why my first cycle failed. Every ET after that was done by a consultant my second was perfect and painless, my third was a different consultant and horrendous he just used forceps to move my cervix without warning. My fourth was my original consultant but again he could not get through, however his bedside manner was much better and he explained everything he was doing, so although again he used forceps and it was extremely painful it was quick and i was prepared. Happy to say too i git twin boys, so even though the procedure at the trime is awful it does not have any bearing on the results.
good luck to you all


----------

